# New Seiko Helmet



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

_If any of the mods want to delete my other 2 topics that would be great. I think I posted just as the forum went down._

I recieved this one on wednesday afternoon from an eBay auction I won on sunday night. Not bad with all the postal strike business going on. I think somebody posted a picture of the black version recently and I liked it so did some digging and saw that there was a white dialled version. I had to get it. You see what you guys have done to me! My girlfriend thinks i've gone mental.

It originally came on a new black leather strap but I prefer bracelets in general so I bought a Seiko Mesh and put it on that. (It says Seiko on the Clasp. Not sure how much they had to do with it though)










I wore it to the pub on Wednesday evening and got a few comments. Because of the shape it's not everyones cup of tea. Apparently it looks more like the robots from the film 'Batteries not Included' than Darth Vaders Helmet









Mal52 sold me a more original bracelet for it. I asked him about it yesterday afternoon and it arrived an hour ago







That's service. Thanks Mal







It's on already.










I think it looks great.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a corker









I love the shape, very similar to the Omega Flightmaster


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice indeed, these white 6139s seem to stay in good condition , most of the ones Ive seen have excellent dials even after all these years, looks great on both of those bracelets


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Looking good Rob 

Snap!










Cheers Mal


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Your right about the flightmaster similarities. These aren't quite as exclusive though









It is in decent nick. the white dial really stands out. I'm glad they age well.

Thanks again Mal, My photography skills aren't up to yours though. Nice pic!


----------

